# Two New Mice



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

Haven't seen mice in these colors around here before. The girl is an extremely pale yellow color, almost like butter. She's broken if you look closely. The boy is a self satin with a pale creamy color with a sometimes golden, sometimes bronzey cast. The buck has a fantastic temperament. The girl is a squeaker :lol:


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

They simply look like cream (bone if you're in USA) and satin cream, and what you perceive as 'broken' is likely just moult (which creams can get stuck in).


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Ooo! Where did you get these from?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

WoodWitch said:


> They simply look like cream (bone if you're in USA) and satin cream, and what you perceive as 'broken' is likely just moult (which creams can get stuck in).


Looking at the second picture, lighter mouses' head, it looks like there is a very crisp white line running between the ears and down the side of the face. Kinda hard to see (looked like a bird bobbing my head around trying to see it, lol), but I would guess it is actually broken, as molt lines tend to look a little different. Yes?

Op, can you re-take the picture by a light source, the flash is really washing them out.

Edit *Bobbing to the extreme, I can see it in the first picture, so I don't think it's just the lighting?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes it could certainly be a broken, or a moulty cream, it's hard to see from the pictures. They're very pretty either way


----------



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

My cell phone (all I have to take photos at the moment) doesn't do well at all without flash but here is the best of what I took. I am certain the doe is broken--the photos don't do it justice but she as a distinctive head-spot and one white foreleg. The markings haven't changed in the two weeks I've had them, and my friend who breeds rats immediately noticed she was broken upon seeing her as well.

NikiP--I actually found them in an out-of-town petshop. After I'd sworn off buying pet-shop mice because I wanted to keep to lines I could track. Ah, well 










If you look you can see the poor little guy had his tail nipped off. It was still raw when I got him but has healed up nicely. He was in a cage with other bucks, so not surprising he would have a few "war wounds".


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

The buck's coloring is really nice.  It's probably even more pale than it looks due to the darkening effect of satin. So, they are probably both the same color, maybe. It's a lovely color, but I see broken on the doe, which kind of ruins the effect for me.  Not even going to guess which c-dilute combination is giving you that though, but I'm going to guess they are RY (e/e) + c-dilute.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Darn! Lucky find  Keep me in mind for some babies from them in the future


----------

